# Help again



## jogigharbor (Sep 27, 2013)

Am just trying to catalog my flock. This is another hen i hatched from a green egg and she is about. 6 months. Her name is cookie. She has a pea comb un feathered legs n feet and one crooked middle toe. She is very docile. She has already laid about 4 eggs and her first lay was a week or so ago. Thanks!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

She looks like an EE. What color eggs does she lay?


----------



## jogigharbor (Sep 27, 2013)

Green eggs !


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

She is an Easter Egger. Very pretty too.


----------



## jogigharbor (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome! I also have a chick named easter thats an EE. Heres her pic. And a pic of cookies 1st egg !


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Beautiful egg. I like the green eggs better than the blue ones.


----------

